
What my top students had in common: they asked questions - dogweather
https://dogsnog.blog/2018/01/27/what-all-my-top-students-had-in-common-they-asked-questions/
======
pdm55
I have been doing private tutoring of senior high school students and first-
year uni students for the last 2 years. Out of about 30 tutees, I have had 3
top students. Those 3 had one thing in common: they were super-organised. And
to make it even more challenging, two had jobs - one even had a child - that
they had to organise their study around. I was simply in awe that they could
get more done than others (like myself) who had less on their plates.

~~~
dogweather
This is the second strongest correlation I found: my worst performing students
didn't have a plan, a desk setup, a working computer, a schedule with time
blocked out for course-work.

------
anotheryou
I'd guess they are just engaged in the subject enough and confident enough.

This could mean any of the following:

\- the lecture has the right pace for them (too smart and they doze off, so
I'd say it's smartness+pace)

\- they are genuinely interested

\- the teacher is a good match for them

